# Wall Street Journal, Canadian equivalent?



## steve_jay33 (Aug 29, 2009)

Anyone knows what the Canadian equivalent of the Wall Street Journal might be?


----------



## FrugalTrader (Oct 13, 2008)

Globe and Mail?


----------



## CanadianCapitalist (Mar 31, 2009)

Report on Business in the Globe and Mail is excellent. I don't subscribe to the Post but read it online. There is no business daily in Canada that I know of.


----------



## MoneyGal (Apr 24, 2009)

The Financial Post was probably what you are looking for - a daily business newspaper - but it was folded into The National Post after Conrad Black bought it in 1997.

If you are looking for daily investing news, there are a bunch of online sites. I also subscribe to Investment Executive, Advisor's Edge, Forum (a magazine from Advocis, an industry association), and a bunch of other Canadian wealth management / investing / finance magazines, most of which have daily e-mail blasts as well as printed format.


----------



## ColinH (Mar 15, 2010)

steve_jay33 said:


> Anyone knows what the Canadian equivalent of the Wall Street Journal might be?


The obvious ones are Globe and Mail, and Financial Post. Then there is the Financial Times US edition that covers top Cdn stories in the Canadian section.


----------



## steve_jay33 (Aug 29, 2009)

Thanks for the input


----------



## groceryalerts (May 5, 2009)

steve_jay33 said:


> Thanks for the input


Does anyone watch Robtv?


----------

